# i found a s&w .32 in my garage??



## davidc128 (Jun 10, 2008)

i came across this gun in my garage today... i have never seen it before and know nothing about it... ive lived here for almost ten years so if the ppl that lived here b4 left it i figure i would have found it before now... this pic is not a pic of the exact gun i found but it is pretty much the same... all i can tell bout it is that its a s&w .32 left handed revolver with a 2 inch barrel... if u have any info on this gun please let me know!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I can't positively identify it.
My supposition is: cheap, Spanish- or German-made, and don't try to shoot it. It's probably made of pot-metal (a zinc alloy of one kind or another).
It isn't a S&W.
If so marked, the markings mean only that it's made for the .32 S&W cartridge, not that it was made by S&W.


----------



## ajs510 (Aug 10, 2007)

Maybe it's just my paranoid nature, but I smell a setup...

"Honest officer, I've never seen that gun before in my life!"

*Edit*

Also, why would you take pictures of a similar gun rather than the actual gun in question?

Color me confused...??????


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree with ajs510, why not take pics of the ACTUAL gun, instead of a similar one. The pics were taken yesterday, so what's up here???


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

This is a strange thread :smt017


----------



## davidc128 (Jun 10, 2008)

oops yea that is the actual gun... i had another pic up there and then decided to quit being lazy and actually take a pic and put it up... i just never changed the text... and as far as the set up goes that was my first thought but i am the only person that has been n that garage other than my dad that i know of... idk ill prolly just pawn it under an assumed name!!:mrgreen:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Pawning under an assumed name isn't too bright as most pawn shops I've been to take a thumb print. You can assume a name, but you can't assume a thumb print. Dee de deee.

If you want my advice, take it or leave it, I'd call the authorities. What if the gun was tossed there after the commission of a felony and you try to pawn it, you will get busted for collaboration in commission of a felony. Sure, you'd probably get cleared of any charges, but the court costs alone would be astronomical, and your record would have a nice fat mark on it. Call the sherriffs office and let them know what you found and ask what you should do with it. Being it was on your property, there may be a way that you can keep it, but I dunno if I'd even mess with that if it isn't of very high quality. 

Zhur


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Call the police. Let them run it through NCIC, if clean, they will most likely let you keep it. Be prepared to do some explaining if it comes up dirty though.


----------



## davidc128 (Jun 10, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> Pawning under an assumed name isn't too bright as most pawn shops I've been to take a thumb print. You can assume a name, but you can't assume a thumb print. Dee de deee.
> 
> If you want my advice, take it or leave it, I'd call the authorities. What if the gun was tossed there after the commission of a felony and you try to pawn it, you will get busted for collaboration in commission of a felony. Sure, you'd probably get cleared of any charges, but the court costs alone would be astronomical, and your record would have a nice fat mark on it. Call the sherriffs office and let them know what you found and ask what you should do with it. Being it was on your property, there may be a way that you can keep it, but I dunno if I'd even mess with that if it isn't of very high quality.
> 
> Zhur


youve never been to louisiana have u... lol... i know of more than one place where i can buy sell or trade a gun under the name of jessie james with no ?'s asked


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, just because it's Louisiana doesn't make it legal, and the illegal sale or purchase of firearms could result in you not being able to own any anymore, but perhaps they don't have that law in Louisiana either.

Like I said, it was my advice, Take it or leave it.

Zhur


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Never do anything illegal with firearms. You will regret it for a long time. That gun is obviously a cheap piece of junk. Call the police, tell them the circumstances and turn it over to them. Make some points. 

It would also be best not to pubically exclaim any illegal actions you might consider taking; even if it is just gasconade.


----------

